# Big Baby Breaks Foot



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

As Davis ran down the court, he appeared to step on one of Iman Shumpert's feet. Davis was subbed out 4 minutes, 20 seconds into the game, went to the locker room and didn't return to the Madison Square Garden floor.

Davis is averaging 15.1 points and 7.2 rebounds per game this season, both career highs.

He also missed 11 games earlier this season after he dislocated his left shoulder on Dec. 19.

The Magic have lost 18 of the 20 games since he suffered his shoulder injury.


-- Out for the Season

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/2013/01/31/glen-davis-orlando-magic-breaks-foot/1880403/


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Awful.


----------

